# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Trà Bạch Hạc

## trangon09

Trà Bạch Hạc - Đệ nhất danh trà Tân CươngTrà Bạch Hạc Tân Cương được làm từ nõn trà tốt nhất của cây trà Bạch Hạc - Tân Cương được lựa chọn kỹ càng chế biến theo phương pháp cổ truyền của người dân vùng Tân Cương . Mang hương vị cốm nồng nàn đặc trưng của Trà Tân cương, sợi trà nhỏ như móc câu vì thế người ta cũng gọi là ” Trà Móc Câu ” .Nguồn gốc Trà Bạch Hạc ( Tân Cương )
 Theo kể lại thì vùng sông công ngày ấy đồi núi mênh mông, hoang vu rậm rạp, hàng đêm nghe tiến nai tác hổ gầm, rồi chuyện hổ về bắt trâu, bắt lợn xảy ra như cơm bữa. Đây là vùng bán sơn địa, mà sơn nhiều địa ít, dân khai phá ruộng nương, gieo lúa trồng khoai cực nhọc mà làm quần quật ăn ít, thu nhập chẳng là bao, nhiều lúc mấy tháng liền không có cơm mà ăn, chỉ ăn toàn khoai toàn sắn.Thương dân, Ông Nghè Sổ có sáng kiến và bàn với dân Tân Cương là đem giống trà về trồng để dân có thêm thu nhập. Theo chỉ dẫn và có phần chu cấp của ông Nghè, cụ Vũ Văn Hiệt là tiên chỉ đầu tiên của xã Tân Cương cùng một số thanh niên và lính lệ của ông Nghè phái đi, lặn lội lên Phú Thọ để xin giống trà về. Sau nhiều lần đi như thế, cây trà Tân Cương cứ nhân ra mãi. Trong hồi ký của ông Nghè có kể là lúc đi nhận chức Giáo thụ tỉnh Yên Bái có qua thăm và nghỉ nhà ông Cử Đoàn ở Phú Thọ, vốn là bạn đồng khoa thi Hương. Vì thế mà ông Nghè biết giá trị kinh tế của việc trồng chè nên đã cử người Tân Cương tới gặp bạn để xin giống trà. Nhưng giống chè phú thọ đem về Tân Cương thì nước khác hẳn, có hương vị riêng không vùng đất nào có được. Chính là điều kiện khí hậu và thổ nhưỡng thích hợp tạo nên hương vị thơm ngon đặc biệt của giống Trà trồng tại Tân Cương. Năm 1925, Tân Cương -Thái nguyên đã được thu hái chè và lúc đầu còn gọi là Trà Bạch Hạc, có lẽ do lấy giống trà từ vùng Bạch Hạc, tỉnh Phú Thọ.Đối với xã Tân Cương, ông Nghè Sổ không chỉ là người khai lập xã, cắm hướng đình và được thờ làm Thành hoàng mà còn có thể coi là vị tổ nghề đối với cây trà Tân Cương nổi tiếng.Xưa nay có câu Chè Thái, gái Tuyên, tức là chè Thái Nguyên ngon nổi tiếng, phụ nữ Tuyên Quang rất xinh đẹp. Nói đến trà Thái Nguyên là phải nói đến trà Tân Cương. Ngày nay vùng trà Tân Cương không chỉ trồng trong xã Tân Cương, mà là cả mênh mông nhấp nhô vườn chè của 5 xã xung quanh (Tân Cương, Tân Thịnh, Thịnh Đán, Phúc Trìu, Phúc Xuân). Vùng chè Tân Cương nằm ở lưu vực sông Công, dưới chân núi tản, được trời ban cho thổ nhưỡng và ánh sáng quý giá phù hợp với loại chè ngon hơn với trà Sri Lanka, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc.Mọi chi tết về sản phầm và phương pháp chuyển hàng xin vui lòng liên lạc với tớ : *Trà Thuần Việt - Tinh Hoa Trà Việt* Website : trathuanviet.com Mobile Phone : 0934.542.357 Email : info@trathuanviet.com*Giá Trà Bạch Hạc : 65.000đ/100g* Công ty chúng tôi nhận giao hàng tận nơi trong nội thành Hà nội với đơn hàng từ 200g trở lên

----------


## dung89

Hic, có ngon có tốt thật ko

----------

